# BMW E60 sapphire black winter preparation



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

I washed, clayed, slightly polished and protected the paint of my E60 for the oncoming winter today .
I also wiped up the interior and tried the magic eraser on the steering wheel --> Wow! Works great!

I used these products:
- Turtle Wax Super Detergent wash spray
- Bilt-Hamber Autofoam
- Turtle Wax Big Orange car shampoo
- Sonüs Ultra Fine clay
- Britemax #5 Black Max (fine polish + glaze)
- FK1000P sealant
- AutoGlym Instant Tyre Dressing
- AutoGlym Vinyl and Rubber care 
- Autoglym Leather Cream
- Autoglym Fast Glass

Didn't take any during pics, sorry about that.

These daytime pics I took after the wash before the polish + sealant:




























It was dark already when I got all done:




































































































License plate leds are quite bright  !









Antti out :wave: !


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks great bud! and a beemer with snow tyres thats a 1st! bet rear wheel drive is fun


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Yep, that looks wicked mate. looks carbon black to me!

What model is it though? Liking the M5 rear end too!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yummy yummy.

that is lush :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

dean j said:


> Yep, that looks wicked mate. looks carbon black to me!
> 
> What model is it though? Liking the M5 rear end too!


Dean, Antti has a 530D SE, with a quad exhaust setup, however the sapphire black does look like Carbon black.

Great work Antti, you put your summer alloys away then for a while. :thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Superb pics! Looked pretty clean in the before pics, and even better in after ones! Great looking 5 series.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic, awesome photos too. :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks to all of you.
I managed to take some pics today just before the sunset at 2pm. Will post them here.



dean j said:


> Yep, that looks wicked mate. looks carbon black to me!
> 
> What model is it though? Liking the M5 rear end too!


Like mentioned, it's 530d 2004. The exhaust is made by German manufacturer FOX. I painted the tips myself though.



Alfa GTV said:


> Dean, Antti has a 530D SE, with a quad exhaust setup, however the sapphire black does look like Carbon black.
> 
> Great work Antti, you put your summer alloys away then for a while. :thumb:


Well, I'll be on them in 5-6 months, hopefully.

- Antti -


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

The sun just and just escaped from me... well, anyway:













































































































- Antti -

ps. -25°C at the moment, heading into woods for 5 days starting tomorrow .


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Some Great Shots of the car......Very Nice Indeed :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Gotta love a black car when it's clean, uber nice.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks fantastic you need some LCI rear lights 

Also are they nokian hakkapeliitta 5?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What a lovely car!!!

All that snow and not an ounce of salt/grit in sight!! That's the way to do it!! :thumb:


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Hyvän näköinen lumea vasten :thumb: Tosiaan kirkkaat rekkarin valot:lol:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice E60. :thumb:
Love my E46 in the snow (with snow tires of course) with driving aids turned off..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Car looks fantastic, especially love the LEDs and HIDs!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

A clean and smooth black looks stunning.
Great work Anza!


----------



## onks (Dec 24, 2009)

i to have bmw e39 your CAR is very nice keep up the good work.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Anzafin said:


> I washed, clayed, slightly polished and protected the paint of my E60 for the oncoming winter today .
> I also wiped up the interior and tried the magic eraser on the steering wheel --> Wow! Works great!
> 
> I used these products:
> ...


The shine on that is awesome! My E92 convertible is sapphire black but the shine on it with blackhole and AG HD wax just doesnt stand the comparison.

Did you machine polish it or is it all by hand?

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you to all of you! I appreciate it! 



Grizzle said:


> Looks fantastic you need some LCI rear lights
> 
> Also are they nokian hakkapeliitta 5?


Yeah LCI rear lights would be great. 
My tires are actually Hakkapeliitta 7. I used to have 5's, they were awesome too.



centenary said:


> The shine on that is awesome! My E92 convertible is sapphire black but the shine on it with blackhole and AG HD wax just doesnt stand the comparison.
> 
> Did you machine polish it or is it all by hand?
> 
> Beep, beep :driver:


Sorry I forgot to mention, I use Flex XC 3401 VRG. 
I used it with Lake Country CCS white light polishing pad. So this one was just a very very slight upkeep polish. I've done a rougher polish once and tried to keep it swirless and shiny after that. And I am quite proud I've managed to keep it such in a good shape. I think I've found my technique to upkeep a black car .

- Antti -


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Awsome shots buddy,nice work:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning car and excellent finish 
Would love my car to get a finish like this but 15 inches of snow has prevented this


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Anzafin said:


> Yeah LCI rear lights would be great.
> My tires are actually Hakkapeliitta 7. I used to have 5's, they were awesome too.


Ah cool i wasnt sure, i quite fancy Hakkapeliitta R for the 5 next year on the 18's no need for studded tires here i dont think, have you have any experience of the Hakkapeliitta R?

E60.net has a few for sale at times and you will know Bruce does his group buys etc.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Always enjoy your posts Antti. Car looks fab.

Dusk by 2pm, that would drive me mad, 4:30pm here and that is bad. What time does the sun come up 10am????

You did not have the furry guy in the pics today, my son loves him.

Steve


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ah cool i wasnt sure, i quite fancy Hakkapeliitta R for the 5 next year on the 18's no need for studded tires here i dont think, have you have any experience of the Hakkapeliitta R?
> 
> E60.net has a few for sale at times and you will know Bruce does his group buys etc.


No I don't have any experience of the R. I prefer studded tires, because they don't use much salt around here and the roads are often frozen.

- Antti -


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Always enjoy your posts Antti. Car looks fab.
> 
> Dusk by 2pm, that would drive me mad, 4:30pm here and that is bad. What time does the sun come up 10am????
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve!

At these days the sun comes up around 9.30am and sets at 2.30pm, and the bright time is getting shorter all the time until the 22nd December (winter solstice). It's not that bad, just something you have to get used to .

Eric IS present in one picture. Pay attention !

- Antti -

Here's a pic taken with my cell phone yesterday at work:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^^ I think I would just want to hibernate with your winter daylight.

Nope, Tristan can't see Eric, must be behaind a tree!!!! LOL


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> ^^^^ I think I would just want to hibernate with your winter daylight.
> 
> Nope, Tristan can't see Eric, must be behaind a tree!!!! LOL


Here he is :thumb: :









I thought you snow lovers could enjoy this short clip from last winter:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Love that clip you must be doing at least 70mph there awesome


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> i quite fancy Hakkapeliitta R for the 5 next year on the 18's no need for studded tires here i dont think.


Grizzle, I have some Nokian WR G2 tyres on my E60 at the moment and I must say they are very impressive, first time winter tyre user aswell, didn't know what to expect after last years poor effort with my other BMW.

I resorted to using the missus car, not this year however :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Anzafin said:


> Here he is :thumb: :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, my lad loves Eric and always point him out. :thumb:


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Is this 30d motor? Colour is awesome. My mom old X3 had this colour but was too bad in condition for me to have inspiration with it.

What's weather been there up north?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Yes it is a 30d engine, 218bhp / 500Nm version. I've been thinking of getting it remapped though...

Weather has been nice, -8°C or so at the moment. Perfect to keep the car clean.

- Antti -


----------



## tomma (Nov 20, 2010)

lovely motor and a mint finish superb shine and some cracking scener:thumb:y


----------

